# Comparing Fluval Spec V Gen 1 & 2



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

The other day I spotted a new box design for the Fluval Spec V with claims for an improved light. I couldn't find anything online about this newer "model", so I figured I would provide everyone with a side by side comparison between the original gen 1 and the gen 2.

The differences between the two

Slimmer silver light that doesn't lean as badly.
Light has easy-touch button on the top vs the sliding switch on gen 1.
Different LEDs, in both configuration and style.
The two blue LEDs are much more bright and stay on during daylight mode.
Protective rubber coating over light that protects the LEDs and wiring.
Filter compartment has black mesh design rather than frosted glass.
Filter output tube is black rather than white.
Glass has black lining along top edge rather than green, and black silicone rather than white.


*Gen 1 VS Gen 2*

The boxes









Side by side


















Gen 1









Gen 2


















Filter Compartment









Glass/Silicone









Lights


















Daylight mode









Nighttime mode


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

msjinkzd got one of these for her daughter that she was showing on youtube recently. I remember saying to her that the light seemed quite intense for one of these all in one setups; and she agreed that the update seemed quite strong!


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

*gen 2*



lksdrinker said:


> msjinkzd got one of these for her daughter that she was showing on youtube recently. I remember saying to her that the light seemed quite intense for one of these all in one setups; and she agreed that the update seemed quite strong!


I have the gen two spec 5. The light is quite bright. My blyxa japonica has turned red and I'm also starting to get some bba. Dialing my lights back from 8 hours to 5.


----------



## Cape Cod (Jun 28, 2016)

I picked up the gen 2 this past weekend to setup up my first planted nano. I've owned all Spec models and this one has made some very nice mods. Can't wait to setup it up.


----------

